# Office 365 >  >  How do I Create a Reusable Table for Monthly expenses?

## ryancd94

Hello,

My goal is to create a table where I can change the Month and have it show my monthly expenses for that month. I would like the headers to stay the same each month and the "Itemized Totals" row to appear for each month. Please see this screenshare video for a more detailed description: https://cl.ly/3o1e1g1W1n2H. I attached a screenshot of the table below - I currently have the month as a drop down. But i would like the table data to change as I change the month. I would appreciate any suggestions! Note this table also feeds into a master spreadsheet where I keep track of all my expenses. (The screenshare video shows all this in a more straightforward way). 

What I want to accomplish is in sheet 2. Right now I have the table set up with December at the top and each subsequent month below.
(Dec, Jan, Feb etc.) 

Column A which has the month names is a drop down menu from which I can select the months. However what I want to be able to do is have one 
central table where I can switch months and have the data change too. 
This data also feeds into sheet 1 in the corresponding fields. 

I created a video with a demonstration to describe what I want to do here: https://cl.ly/2I0a3Y3L1Q2H. I also attached the file to this post.


Any suggestions?
Thanks!

Ryan

----------


## avk

Refer attach file in Summary sheet using index match formula.
In sheet6 on bottom i create summary for total.

----------


## ryancd94

Thank you! Is there any way to make that summary table to include the monthly data instead of just the totals?

----------


## avk

in sheet6 already monthly data is there. If you required any other idea regarding data structure, give some examples.

----------


## ryancd94

Hello,

Thanks for all your help. I was wondering if you could give me a video/voice explanation of the formula? I would like to learn how to create that table but I don't really understand how it's done. 

1) What I want to do is exactly what you did but I want to include all the specific data - not just the totals. So Instead of having to go to sheet 6 - I want a summary table that includes all the monthly data as well. See this video: https://cl.ly/0K3Y081S1x1h

2) How do I make sheet 1 inherit all the values without typing in that formula every time? I would like to have it autofill the totals

----------


## ryancd94

Hello,

Thanks for all your help. I was wondering if you could give me a video/voice explanation of the formula? I would like to learn how to create that table but I don't really understand how it's done. 

1) What I want to do is exactly what you did but I want to include all the specific data - not just the totals. So Instead of having to go to sheet 6 - I want a summary table that includes all the monthly data as well. See this video: https://cl.ly/0K3Y081S1x1h
1b) How did you make the drop down cell with the months? Cell A2 on the summary sheet.

2) How do I make sheet 1 inherit all the values without typing in that formula every time? I would like to have it autofill the totals automatically.

----------

